# Go to lure



## G-Fish

Just wandering what y'all's favorite lure while wade fishing is?


----------



## JoeRocket

Chicken boy! Red and white


----------



## SurfRunner

Most have heard the question that "if you had only one lure to use, what would it be?". Most would answer a gold spoon...I would answer Mirrodine XL!


----------



## kenny

Summer time -a topwater (size & brand depending on conditions)
Winter time -a Corky fatboy ( or other slow sink lures Catch 2000)
Anytime- soft plastic 1/8th jig head (chicken on a chain, etc, etc, etc.depending on conditions)


----------



## LosingNemo

Bone Super Spook Jr. 
Silver and Gold Spoons/Sprites
Psycho Chicken in Roach/Chart and Red/White


----------



## Junior_Angler

Chickenboys are good, I would prefer the trout king 4'' or pumpkinseed 4''. My all time favorite lure would be either bass assassin chicken on a chain 4'' sea shad or a mirrolure chicken on a chain. They are both great lures and always catch me fish. I do also throw a TTF trout killer in Sabine machine, texas piggy or my favoite bug juice. Sand eels are great in the spring and summer time. I like the margarita sand eel jr. or the pearl chartreuse or the pumpkin pearl chartreuse. I prefer straight tail baits but if they fail me I turn to a mirrolure chicken on a chain. I like topdog jrs in bone and skitterwalks in pearl, and super spooks jr in bone or chartreuse. Black is supposed to be good but ive never thrown it.


----------



## John_B_1

Strike pro hunchback in the morning,
Any plastic they all catch fish, but I really like the down south lures. 
Tidal surge maniac mullet and mirrolure soft dines are great baits also


----------



## Solodaddio

Bone toper water


----------



## Drundel

Bone SS jr.


----------



## Lone-Star

SS jr. I don't catch the most or biggest fish on it, but it is my favorite lure that I most enjoy catching fish on.


----------



## Lsube0555

I still love my hackberry hustlers


----------



## bubbas kenner

Down South Lures spicey pumpkin.


----------



## dbarham

ss jr or she dog depending on the breeze!


----------



## jesco

In the bay, catch 2000. For soft plastics, salt water assassins in pumpkinseed/chartreuse.
Surf, DOA shrimp.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam

Night- Chrome/green back Mirrolure mirrodine mini 14mr
Bay- Bone Superspook Jr and Chicken ona Chain 5" super minnow by hogie
Surf- Gold Spoon


----------



## Sharkhunter

Pearl Sand Eel with a Granny Smith tail .


----------



## krfish

Gold Spoon


----------



## natureboy3002

Thumping mullet 5inch roach and slamming chicken. Purple deman in the lil john. Skitterwalks and S's jr.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dugue4

Red and white or white and chartreuse.


----------



## FlounderSeeker

Nuclear Chicken Gulp Shrimp


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Kelley Wiggler Paddle Tail - Red / White tail almost always catches fish.


----------



## TXplugger

TTF Trout Killer in TX Roach.


----------

